
Watch Navy's New Laser Cannon, Mounted on a Ship, Kill a Drone - McKittrick
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/04/laser-warfare-system/
======
stcredzero
How does it do against maneuvering targets? The classic sci-fi defense would
be to start turning. This wouldn't be so much to avoid the beam as it would be
to distribute the energy of the beam across the hull. Also, the drone could
produce an aerosolized "smokescreen" whose particles are sized to disperse
most of the laser's energy. Such a system could adjust to many different
frequencies, making the drone harder to kill. By attacking in a swarm and
using such tactics, one could swamp the laser's ability to down the drones.

------
sultezdukes
That's a fake. Real laser weapons like seen in Star Wars and The Terminator
can be seen coming out of the gun at very fast speeds of hundreds of miles an
hour. Also, a blaster like Han Solo had would have blow up that drone as soon
as the red laser blast hit it.

